# الطاقه الشمسيه بواسطه المرايا المقعره



## السيدعبد (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تستطيع المرايا المقعره انتاج طاقه عاليه جدا من الشمس تستغل فى امور كثيره والمطلوب هو
من اين يمكن الحصول على المرايا المقعره بقطر 100سم تقريبا او كيف يمكن تصنيعها من الزجاج او الاستانلس وشكراجزيلا 
ارجو الرد سريعا للاهميه القصوى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أبريل 2009)

الأخ المهندس السيد عبد


قمت مع احد زملاء الدراسة قبل ما يربو عن 25 عاما بتصنيع لاقط لأشعة الشمس على شكل Parabolic Cylinderical Concentrator وكانت صناعته محلية وحسب الإمكانيات المتاحة بورشة كلية الهندسة ، طبعا تم تحديد البؤرة (Focal point ) حسابيا ، وتم إستخدام الواح الإستنلس ستيل 1×2 م وكانت بطريقة سهلة ، لم نستخدم آليات معقدة حينئذ. إلا ان هناك الآن مصانع في الصين واوروبا واستراليا تنتج مثل هذه اللواقط (Concentrators). وارفق لك ورقة عن هذه اللواقط وبإمكانك اخي البحث في Googles والحصول عن معلومات مكثفة ، ارجو ان تكون المعلومات مفيدة ،، وبالتوفيق.


----------



## السيدعبد (7 أبريل 2009)

الدكتور الفاضل الدكتور محمد جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا الرد فى ميزان حسناتك
لقد فهمت ان اللوح المستخدم 1*2م كان على شكل نصف اسطوانه وليس علىشكل مرآه مقعره
فهل الطاقه المنتجه من الشكلين متساويه اذا تساوت المساحه فى الشكلين
هل توجد شركات مصريه لبيع المرآه المقعره
هل توجد ورش لعمل هذا الشكل من الاستانلس او الزجاج
عفوا على الاطاله ولكن ارجوا ان يستفيد الجميع من هذا النقاش وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أبريل 2009)

السيدعبد قال:


> الدكتور الفاضل الدكتور محمد جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا الرد فى ميزان حسناتك
> لقد فهمت ان اللوح المستخدم 1*2م كان على شكل نصف اسطوانه وليس علىشكل مرآه مقعره
> فهل الطاقه المنتجه من الشكلين متساويه اذا تساوت المساحه فى الشكلين
> هل توجد شركات مصريه لبيع المرآه المقعره
> ...


 
اخي العزيز السيد عبد : اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد اما بالنسبة للشركات المصرية فليس عندي معرفة بوجود شركات مصرية بإنتاج مثل هذه المجمعات ويمكنك البحث عن ورش متخصصة لتشكيل المعادن للحصول على الشكل المطلوب ولكن بدقة أقل وجودة منخفضة.

اخي تختلف الطاقة الحرارية حيث تختلف طريقة التجميع للطاقة الحرارية فكل لاقط له خصائصه ومعادلاته حتى وإن تساوت المساحة .
وإليك أخي عرضا سريعا عن اللواقط ومواضيع عن الطاقة الشمسية كما أن المرفق الأول قام الأخ مازن 45 بإرفاقه تحت موضوع: كتاب جميل عن الطاقة الشمسية بتأريخ9/3/2008 

ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا. مع شكري لك. 


المجمعات (اللواقط) الشمسية وتوليد الطاقة​ 

فكرة عامة​ 

تتعدد اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة في تجميع أشعة الشمس وتختلف طريقة أدائها وتحصر في اثنان ماص لأشعة الشمس أو مجمع عاكس لأشعة الشمس

1. لاقط (ماص) لأشعة الشمس : وهو ما يسمى بـ (Flat Plate Collector) عبارة عن صفيحة من النحاس مسطحة ( متعرجة ) مدهون بخام اسود ( Black Body) له خاصية امتصاص (Absorptivity) عالية (90%) ،، وخاصية انعكاسية منخفضة (Reflectivity) وكذلك خاصية إشعاعية(Emissivity) منخفضة . يمر تحت الصفيحة أنابيب نحاسية لدخول الماء وخروجه. يدخل من الجهة السفلية حيث يكون اللاقط باتجاه الشمس ومائل بزاوية حوالي 33 درجة ( او حسب البلد). ويتم سريان الماء إما بمضخة وبسرعة تدفق منخفضة أو بخاصية الحمل الحراري (Thermo siphon). يسخن الماء ويمر عبر الأنابيب ويتم حفظه في خزان المياه المخصص والمعزول بمواد عازلة للحفاظ على الماء الساخن. هذه هي النظرية في ابسط صورها. طبعا هناك معادلات يمكن الرجوع إليها في احد كتب الطاقة الشمسية وهي متوفرة في المكتبات الجامعية والخاصة.يمكن استخدامه 
· كسخان شمسي أساسا أو
· لتسخين غاز الفريون والذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 45 درجة مئوية وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الماء كوسيط ومن ثم يستخدم الفريون المبخر وبضغط عالي لوحدة التربين/المولد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.
2. المجمع الشمسي (مركز): وهو طبعا عاكس لأشعة الشمس ويكون إما: 
· مرآة مقعرة (concave Mirror) وكفاءته أعلى حيث يتم تركيز أشعة الشمس وعكسها مباشرة إلى الخزان المدهون بالمادة السوداء لتسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن لاستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.أو
· اسطواني على شكل Parabolic concentrator ويتم تركيز الأشعة على أنبوب مدهون بالمادة السوداء في البؤرة مما يؤدي إلى تسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن لاستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.

ملحوظة : 
مرفق موضوع وهو قديم جدا حيث ان اقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية تغيرت نسبيا إلا ان سعرها مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية يظل غير مجدي. كما أرفقت موضوع باللغة الإنجليزية يشرح فيه عن المجمعات الشمسية.
أرجو أن تجد في المرفقات وما مر شرحه بغيتك.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

الطاقات البديلة اصبح الان محور اهتمام كل الدول وذلك بسبب اتجاة مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة الان (البترول )الى النضوب *********** موضع جميل جدا .
عندى سوالا للدكتور محمدباشراحيل $ هل تستفيد الدول العربية من هذة الطاقة الاستفادة المثلى ام لا ؟ مع العلم باننا اكثر المناطق سطوعا للشمس على مدار العام $ وشكرا مرة اخرى على المعلومات الهامة د. محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> الطاقات البديلة اصبح الان محور اهتمام كل الدول وذلك بسبب اتجاة مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة الان (البترول )الى النضوب *********** موضع جميل جدا .
> عندى سوالا للدكتور محمدباشراحيل $ هل تستفيد الدول العربية من هذة الطاقة الاستفادة المثلى ام لا ؟ مع العلم باننا اكثر المناطق سطوعا للشمس على مدار العام $ وشكرا مرة اخرى على المعلومات الهامة د. محمد


 
اخي المهندس أسامة القاسي : لقد غلبني النعاس وسوف اقوم بالإجابة غدا بمشيئة الله فعذرا أخي الكريم .​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا د.محمد على الرد وفى انتظار ردك" ان شاء الله "شكرا جزيلا لك ونفع الله بك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> الطاقات البديلة اصبح الان محور اهتمام كل الدول وذلك بسبب اتجاة مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة الان (البترول )الى النضوب *********** موضع جميل جدا .
> عندى سوالا للدكتور محمدباشراحيل $ هل تستفيد الدول العربية من هذة الطاقة الاستفادة المثلى ام لا ؟ مع العلم باننا اكثر المناطق سطوعا للشمس على مدار العام $ وشكرا مرة اخرى على المعلومات الهامة د. محمد


 
أخي المهندس أسامة القاسي

صدقت فكميات الطاقة الشمسية (طاقة أشعة الشمس) في الدول العربية كبيرة إلا اننا لم نتجه إلا إستغلال هذا المصدر حتى الآن علما ان الطاقة الشمسية ومشتقاتها متعددة فهي تشمل طاقة الرياح(Wind Power) ،طاقة المد والجزر وامواج البحر(Tide) ، طاقة حرارة الأرضية (Geothermal) وأنواع أخرى.

اخي اسامة ان معظم الدول لم تتجه بعد بإستخدام الطاقات البديلة بشكل تجاري لأسباب إقتصادية وتكلفة إنتاج عالية. حيث ان البترول سيظل لفترة ليست بالقصيرة هو الأجدى إقتصاديا.

علما انني سوف افتح موضوعا جديدا عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية نظرا لتشعب الموضوع وكثرة مكوناته،، شاكرا إهتمامك وتفضلك بالمرور ، بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا د. محمد على التوضيح وفى انتظار موضوعك عن " الطاقات الحرارية الشمسية " شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله لما فية الخير دائما


----------



## قحطان العابدي (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر يا دكتووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2009)

قحطان العابدي قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررر يا دكتووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


 

مشكوررررررر مرورك م. قحطان ،،، وشكرا للأخ م. السيد عبد الذي فتح بابا للنقاش .


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## إبن جبير (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور محمد ، مواضيع هامة ومجهود مبارك إن شاء الله ، يحفظك ربي.


----------



## الباتل1 (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا................ و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## احمدعباس79 (29 أبريل 2013)

الله يبارك لك في جهودك القيمة


----------

